# Abandoned quarry in derbyshire 08.09



## The Pirate (Jun 13, 2009)

tompski showed me round this very interesting site today...

Such a big and fantastic exploreso i`ll only post up some of the many pics...


----------



## thompski (Jun 13, 2009)

A splendid day - good weather and a load of conveyors and quarry machinery to look at, oh and Derby's friendly neighbourhood Pirate; what more could one ask?

Cheers to mendo for helping me with the location and to tarboat for finding such a superb quarry, his report can be found HERE.


----------



## fezzyben (Jun 13, 2009)

That looks bloody good fellas. Great pics


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, that place looks amazing! Great photo's, guys  nice work. Perfect weather for it, too!


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 13, 2009)

Someone should inform Bob that he's left his porn at work..... again. 

Looks a huge site! Top work from the Pirate and his Cabin Boy


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 13, 2009)

Great quarry, this...good to see some more of it.
Excellent pics, guys.


----------



## thompski (Jun 13, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Looks a huge site! Top work from the Pirate and his Cabin Boy



Silence foul wench! I'll have ye know I be the navigator of the SS Ford Transit 

Cheers all


----------



## smileysal (Jun 13, 2009)

oooooh I'm so glad you get here, it's awesome isn't it? All those conveyors. Hope you two went up a few of them? lol.

Excellent pics from both of you, I loved this quarry. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## The Pirate (Jun 14, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


> Top work from the Pirate and his Cabin Boy



As the man says i`m more the crew with master thompski is more captain.....unless nettles are involved and i`m right in there !!




smileysal said:


> All those conveyors. Hope you two went up a few of them? lol.




yeah it`s fantastic....and the conveyors....like rats up drainpipes of course.


----------



## hoot37 (Jun 14, 2009)

nice photos looks a good place to visit intresting things there


----------



## james.s (Jun 14, 2009)

Awesome, just awesome, where is it?


----------



## ambergate_andy (Jul 6, 2009)

looks like black rocks?


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not sure it's in Derbyshire. 

M


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 6, 2009)

hi im new to this, but good find, looks a huge place


----------



## fezzyben (Jul 6, 2009)

isnt it staffs border? welcome to dp btw vw chick


----------



## thompski (Jul 6, 2009)

Aint got a clue to be honest


----------



## blaster (Jul 16, 2009)

*hellp*

i would love to do this place but try as i have i canot find the place can anyone give me a clue or the name of the quary any hellp would be good.


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 17, 2009)

blaster said:


> i would love to do this place but try as i have i canot find the place can anyone give me a clue or the name of the quary any hellp would be good.



Use the search button or send pm`s if you need info...I am sure it wont take long to trace a site of this size on the net...Google Earth is great for this sort of stuff.


----------

